# Mennyi idő után állíthatom vissza a gmailben a nevem?



## annabell147 (2016 Február 7)

Sziasztok! Az összes kis hócipőm tele van a gmail-lel. Anno annyira jó volt. Na mindegy. Hogy a jó égben tudom visszaállítani a nevem? Ne kérdjétek miért, mert tényleg nem emlékszem, pár hete átállítottam a saját, valódi, normál nevemről egy másik névre és most nem engedi, hogy visszaváltoztassam.  Köszi. a.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 7)

Szia!
Beállítások - A Google-fiók vagy egyéb beállításai - Új lapon - Személyes adatok - Név - katt a nyílra - beírod a neved és mentés



annabell147 írta:


> Sziasztok! Az összes kis hócipőm tele van a gmail-lel. Anno annyira jó volt. Na mindegy. Hogy a jó égben tudom visszaállítani a nevem? Ne kérdjétek miért, mert tényleg nem emlékszem, pár hete átállítottam a saját, valódi, normál nevemről egy másik névre és most nem engedi, hogy visszaváltoztassam.  Köszi. a.


----------



## annabell147 (2016 Február 7)

Köszi, megvolt!  Semmi.  Blabla megy, hogy BIZONYOS időnként változtathatom csak meg a nevem. Oké, és az mennyi?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 7)

Őgy emléxem 3 havonta változtathatod. (de nem kizárt, hogy az FB.n van a 3 havi és itt 6 hónap).


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 7)

annabell147 írta:


> Köszi, megvolt!  Semmi.  Blabla megy, hogy BIZONYOS időnként változtathatom csak meg a nevem. Oké, és az mennyi?



53 perce változtattam meg, és most írtam vissza az eredetire. Nálam nem írt ki időkorlátot.


----------



## annabell147 (2016 Február 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Őgy emléxem 3 havonta változtathatod. (de nem kizárt, hogy az FB.n van a 3 havi és itt 6 hónap).


Köszönöm.


----------



## annabell147 (2016 Február 8)

Beka Holt írta:


> 53 perce változtattam meg, és most írtam vissza az eredetire. Nálam nem írt ki időkorlátot.


Nekem nem engedi. És most már emlékszem is, nem én írtam át. Nem megyek bele a fárasztó és izgalmas részletekbe, hogy szerintem mi történhetett, de az 100 százalék, hogy így történt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 8)

annabell147 írta:


> Nekem nem engedi. És most már emlékszem is, nem én írtam át. Nem megyek bele a fárasztó és izgalmas részletekbe, hogy szerintem mi történhetett, de az 100 százalék, hogy így történt. Akkor "visszaírtam" és azóta nem engedi.


Valahol olvastam, hogy a visszaélések elkerülése végett vezették be az időkorlátot, de magát a változtatás lehetőségét meghagyták, mert változhatnak a fióktulajdonos adatai is (de nem napi gyakorisággal), csak arra nem emléxem, hogy ez az FB-re vonatkozott vagy a G+-ra, mert ezek egymást hajszolják ezen a téren is.


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Valahol olvastam, hogy a visszaélések elkerülése végett vezették be az időkorlátot, de magát a változtatás lehetőségét meghagyták, mert változhatnak a fióktulajdonos adatai is (de nem napi gyakorisággal), csak arra nem emléxem, hogy ez az FB-re vonatkozott vagy a G+-ra, mert ezek egymást hajszolják ezen a téren is.


A facebookra vonatkozik a 60 napos változtatási tilalom


----------



## annabell147 (2016 Február 10)

tornando írta:


> A facebookra vonatkozik a 60 napos változtatási tilalom


Ja. És a gmail-ben most már örökké azon a néven maradok, amin nem akarok? F.sza.


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 10)

annabell147 írta:


> Ja. És a gmail-ben most már örökké azon a néven maradok, amin nem akarok? F.sza.


Én nem azt mondtam hanem a flamingo-ra válaszoltam
G-mailnál olvasd el nekem nincs olyanom
De ezt írja:
Az Ön Google-fiókját azonosító cím saját maga és mások számára. Ezt a címet nem módosíthatja.
Pillanatok alatt csinálsz másikat
Átirányíthatod oda vagy törlöd és az után ismerőseidnek azt adod
---------


----------



## annabell147 (2016 Február 10)

tornando írta:


> Én nem azt mondtam hanem a flamingo-ra válaszoltam
> G-mailnál olvasd el nekem nincs olyanom
> De ezt írja:
> Az Ön Google-fiókját azonosító cím saját maga és mások számára. Ezt a címet nem módosíthatja.
> ...


Köszönöm. Én sem NEKED szántam a f.sza megjegyzést. Csak úgy magamban morogtam egyet. 
Persze, átirányíthatom. Megoldható. Csak baromi idegesítő, mert a gmail írta át magát (tudom, hihetetlen).


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 10)

Ám a levélírásnál Fiókok és importálás van név módosítás e-mailcím marad a megjelenítendő nevet változtasd


----------



## annabell147 (2016 Február 10)

tornando írta:


> Ám a levélírásnál Fiókok és importálás van név módosítás e-mailcím marad a megjelenítendő nevet változtasd


Na most kapaszkodjon meg, aki figyelt eddig. A másik gmail fiókomban is átírták a nevet. Csak ott sikerült visszaírni. Az eredetiben sehogy sem sikerül. Így jártam.


----------



## tornando (2016 Február 10)

Jó ne tovább


----------



## annabell147 (2016 Február 10)

tornando írta:


> Jó ne tovább


Megijedtél?  Pedig igazat írok. Na azért no para.


----------



## annabell147 (2016 Február 11)

Nnna. A 14-es hsz-ban még korai volt az öröm.  Nem sikerült akkor még átírni a nevem. Aztán tegnap este nekiestem *és még egy helyen* meg kellett változtatnom a nevem és végre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kiírja. Je.


----------



## annabell147 (2016 Március 3)

Sikerült!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Éljen.


----------



## Hodges (2016 Szeptember 23)

Nekem is ez a problémám! Annyit sikerült megoldanom, hogy ha küldök levelet akkor a normális nevem írja ki, viszont a fiókban még mindig nem az szerepel! Mennyit kell várni? Vagy neked, hogy sikerült visszaállítani? Válaszod előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Gyuri02917 (2017 Szeptember 29)

szia,
ez azért van mert időkorlát van mint pl. az fb-nél, és ha jól tudom 90 naponta lehet változtatni a nevedet.


----------

